# Help with coffee



## pacanis

I use a Cuisinart drip coffee maker and either Folgers or Maxwell House, whichever is on sale. That's where my tastes lie at the moment. The coffee was getting kind of bitter so I cleaned the machine and replaced the filter.  Now it tastes like crap  Using the same amount of coffee the flavor is too weak, like water. And one extra scoop makes it taste plain nasty.  Not really bitter, just bad. Not like coffee at all.  The fact that I've made a couple pots that taste very weak has me ruling out that it picked up some kind of taste from cleaning the machine, otherwise the bad taste should be even stronger. Plus I was very thorough in rinsing it.

I guess my next option is to open a new can of coffee and see if that helps, but I've never had coffee go bad before, so I have my doubts if that is the problem. I just wasn't sure if it could be something I overlooked. You've got hot water and you've got grounds, what more is there? Could the water be running through the machine too quickly or something? Do machines go bad without something noticeable breaking and they simply start brewing bad coffee?

And I am doing my best to not let this be the reason to jump into a fancier machine


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Quite a mystery!
Can't help you, I'm sorry. The only two coffee machines I used in the past were always consistent in the coffee they brewed. One was very good, the second just decent. And one day, they just passed away, I mean, I couldn't detect any degrade in the quality, just a sudden death of the machine.
I have to say that, using my moka, I do have different results, mostly due to washing it thoroughly or keeping it at rest for a long time and then using it again. But a moka is not a coffee machine...


----------



## Snip 13

Does you machine grind the beans or use ground coffee? Try filling the water level only to the amount of coffee you want to make. Make sure the filter is placed correctly. For bitterness just add a pinch of salt to your grounds before starting the machine, this works wonders but I don't know why?!

Kenna makes great coffee, not sure if you get this brand.


----------



## justplainbill

Sweet Maria pretty much covers it all-
Make Coffee | Sweet Maria's Coffee Library
We prefer to grind the beans ourself and use paper coffee filters.
I like to roast green beans but my wife is not supportive.


----------



## jabbur

You might try adding just half a scoop extra if a whole scoop is too much.  I do that with my Gevalia coffee pot.  It may also be something with the coffee.  I also use Folger's and have found that in the last couple of months, I have to add that little extra to get the right flavor.  If I don't add the half scoop, it's too weak and if I add a whole scoop it's too bitter.  Maybe get a small can of a different brand or a dark coffee and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## pacanis

I wish mine had died a sudden death, too, Luca. Then the solution would be easy.


----------



## pacanis

That could be a possibility, jabbur! Maybe now that it's clean and brewing more efficiently one scoop extra is too much.


----------



## forty_caliber

Sounds like you are not getting the water hot enough for a good extraction.  

Use a thermometer to take the temperature of the water coming out of the machine.  

Ideally, the water should be 195-200.  Most auto drip brewer pnly heat the water to 165 or so.   If yours is below that the boiler is shot. 

.40


----------



## pacanis

I'll go measure the temp right now.


----------



## pacanis

177F seems to be the median. I honestly can't say if it was ever higher than that or not, unless 195-200 is the industry standard for all machines.
Maybe it's dying a slow death and I simply got used to drinking bitter and under-brewed coffee.


----------



## bethzaring

I find it suspicious that your problem occurred right after cleaning the machine and changing the filter.  I would look at those facts and strongly resist the temptation to upgrade your machine.
 
Until two years ago, I was still on the completely manual system of making coffee, always prepared for the usual power outages, but bought a Cuisinart coffee maker when I was having frequent house guests.  I have decalcified the machine one time and changed the filter a few times now.  I do use the 1-4 button each time, no matter how many cups I make, because the 1-4 button gives hotter water.


----------



## taxlady

forty_caliber said:


> Sounds like you are not getting the water hot enough for a good extraction.
> 
> Use a thermometer to take the temperature of the water coming out of the machine.
> 
> Ideally, the water should be 195-200.  Most auto drip brewer pnly heat the water to 165 or so.   If yours is below that the boiler is shot.
> 
> .40


And if it's too hot, it can burn the coffee and make it a bit bitter.

Maybe the coffee is to blame. Try making a cup of coffee some other way. If nothing else, you can boil some water, let it cool to 195-200 and just pour it into a cup with a spoon of the coffee grounds in the cup. Give it a stir and let it sit until the grounds have settled out.


----------



## forty_caliber

Only the really high end machines heat the water that hot.  Probably not the boiler.  

Try this:
Empty the water tank
Put in 1 cup of vinegar
Put in 1 cup of water
Use a filter
Catch the vinegar water mixture in the pot

Repeat at least 3 times- reusing the liquid

Once your done, flush the maker with fresh water.

.40


----------



## pacanis

Beth, did your coffee stay consistent after cleaning or did it take a few pots to settle in?


----------



## bethzaring

pacanis said:


> Beth, did your coffee stay consistent after cleaning or did it take a few pots to settle in?


 

LOL, I am not a good one to answer that one.  Even though I need coffee everyday, I will drink any concoction with caffeine and don't pay much attention to the quality of the product.  But I don't remember any significant change in the quality or any settling in changes.  I only decalcified the machine because the "clean your machine" button came on.


----------



## forty_caliber

+1 for the completely manual method.  Check out this thread...

.40


----------



## pacanis

bethzaring said:


> LOL, I am not a good one to answer that one. Even though I need coffee everyday, I will drink any concoction with caffeine and don't pay much attention to the quality of the product. But I don't remember any significant change in the quality or any settling in changes. I only decalcified the machine because the "clean your machine" button came on.


 
I've been leaning towards wanting a better cup of coffee lately, especially seeing all those Keurig Vue commercials 
I'm just not willing to spend 50 bucks/lb for coffee 
Seriously, I would like a better tasting cup, but could probably accomplish that simply by buying better coffee.

Off to read links...


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I've been leaning towards wanting a better cup of coffee lately, especially seeing all those Keurig Vue commercials
> I'm just not willing to spend 50 bucks/lb for coffee
> Seriously, I would like a better tasting cup, but could probably accomplish that simply by buying better coffee.
> 
> Off to read links...


I would have said that Folgers in quite good coffee. It's what I use. But, this last container doesn't seem as good as the previous ones. It's hard to be sure, because I have just switched back to drinking mostly drip coffee instead of exclusively espresso allongé at home.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, I always liked Folgers in the past.
I suppose I ought to run some vinegar water through it a few times and open another canister. That will be the telltale.

And I need something more automated than those Melitas and Chemex's. I can't see me boiling water and then pouring it into the brewing device. Not during the wee hours.


----------



## forty_caliber

If you find that you need a new brewer, check these out.  Expensive yes, but it is one of the few appliances that heats the water to correct temperatures. 

Technivorm Moccamaster Coffee Brewer With Thermo Carafe - Technivorm 9587: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining

.40


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Yeah, I always liked Folgers in the past.
> I suppose I ought to run some vinegar water through it a few times and open another canister. That will be the telltale.
> 
> And I need something more automated than those Melitas and Chemex's. I can't see me boiling water and then pouring it into the brewing device. Not during the wee hours.


I wasn't suggesting that you make manual coffee in the wee hours. I suggested it as way of testing your current coffee. If it tastes off when you make it without the coffee maker, you will know that it is the coffee to blame. If it tastes fine made manually, it's the coffee maker to blame.


----------



## GLC

Well, I think the cleaning was likely the last straw before your maker gave up and essentially died, since if it can't make good coffee, it's no longer really a coffee maker. While low water temperature at the head is the most common failing among drip makers, yours is way low. There is a thermostat that keeps the water from being heated to steam. But the habit of manufacturers using cheap metals (almuninum versus copper) contributes to poor performance. The cure is replace, if cleaning doesn't fix it.

You don't say what you cleaned it with. Some houshold cleaners (Lime-a-Way) will damage coffee makers. 

But no matter what, you have to get the temperature up to the 190 range and the time down below five minutes or so. Low temperature simply doesn't make coffee. It makes something else out of coffee grounds, because you don't get all the components. And it's compounded by long times, because you get too much of other, bitter compounds.


----------



## taxlady

I had a coffee maker that burnt the coffee because the water was too hot. Stirling found the thermostat underneath and moved it along the water tube, closer to the heating element. That fixed the problem.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I wasn't suggesting that you make manual coffee in the wee hours. I suggested it as way of testing your current coffee. If it tastes off when you make it without the coffee maker, you will know that it is the coffee to blame. If it tastes fine made manually, it's the coffee maker to blame.


 
I know. That's why I put a space before I typed that. It was in response to the link with the other coffee makers in it.


----------



## Addie

My daughter gave me a Mr. Coffe two/three years ago. The basic with the clock, timer, etc. It still gives me steaming coffee too hot to take that first sip. Even with cream added. I use a 1/3 cup of Folger's Classic Roast for a 12 cup pot. After the grounds have absorbed some of the water, I get 11.5 cups back. I keep the measuring cup right in the canister. I have no idea what the temp is, and have never questioned it. 

Now watch. I just put a curse of it.


----------



## GotGarlic

I've never liked Folger's or Maxwell House (not that there's anything wrong with either ). In case you're thinking of changing brands, we get organic coffee (can't think of the name) at Wal-Mart that has a circular logo on the package, imitating Starbucks. We like it a lot. I like to get it a pound or so at a time; we use that much in a week, so it doesn't have time to develop off flavors.


----------



## Andy M.

I have this machine.  At the time I bought it, Consumer Reports claimed it was the only machine they had tested that got the water to the right temperature.  It also has a feature to pre-heat the water for smaller quantities of coffee to ensure the water gets hot enough.

Cuisinart DCC-1200 Brew Central 12-Cup Programmable Coffeemaker, Black/Brushed Metal: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining

Also, whether you grind your own or buy ground coffee, make sure you get the grind for your type of brewer.  The size of the grind determines how fast the water runs through the coffee.  Slowly enough to extract the flavors but not so slow as to make bitter coffee.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I know. That's why I put a space before I typed that. It was in response to the link with the other coffee makers in it.


I shoulda known you would understand. 

Now, me, obviously that's another story.


----------



## pacanis

Hey Andy, that's the same machine I have, in black.

I don't drink coffee at night, so tomorrow morning will tell...


----------



## vitauta

all this coffee talk has me brewing a fresh mug of "starbuck's french roast" with my trusty and beloved keurig coffeemaker.  in no time at all, i'll be merrily buzzing around here like a fuzzy fat bumblebee.  i love my keurig coffee machine unconditionally.  each day i look forward to poring over my coffee flavor choices, and make a pitch perfect cup every single time.  i love my indulgent high tech keurig, from its soft grumbling sounds to its glowing blue lights, to the satisfying hissing pffftt at the end.  just sayin'....


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Hey Andy, that's the same machine I have, in black.
> 
> I don't drink coffee at night, so tomorrow morning will tell...



Just had a thought.  Where did you measure the water temperature? (I don't mean 'in the kitchen')


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, I just brewed up a cup of Green Mountain Dark Magic with my Keurig.  Looks like Shrek is getting a cup of Tully's House Blend.  Since we only drink one or two cups of coffee a day, the Keurig is worth it.  Our last days of drip coffee, we were tossing half a pot of coffee a day or reheating it the next day...we like coffee too much to put up with so-so brew.


----------



## pacanis

Andy, I measured the water right before it drips into the pot. That's the only place I thought to do it. I wasn't sure if I could lift the lid and measure it or not.

I am ready for my third cup, which means at last my coffee is drinkable once more.
That said, it just isn't "doing it" for me. I fear that months of drinking less than par coffee may have killed my coffee tastebuds, lol.

Hey you Keurig users... How long do you have to wait before brewing another cup? Is there a cooling off period? Just curious.


----------



## Soma

I enjoyed this post, pacanis. Thanks for bringing it in.

I grind my own coffee, and bought a grinder which has little grinding wheels in it, rather than blades.  A coffee expert told me this tip. He said that if you over-grind the coffee beans, the coffee will be acid-tasting.
 Black and Decker makes a good, medium-priced coffee grinder with grinding wheels.
I also prefer organic coffee beans. I can taste the chemicals sprayed on the non-organic beans. (very strong taste and smell buds, have I). My favourite brand these days is Zavida, sold at Costco. 

Good luck with yours!


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Andy, I measured the water right before it drips into the pot. That's the only place I thought to do it. I wasn't sure if I could lift the lid and measure it or not.
> 
> I am ready for my third cup, which means at last my coffee is drinkable once more.
> That said, it just isn't "doing it" for me. I fear that months of drinking less than par coffee may have killed my coffee tastebuds, lol.
> 
> Hey you Keurig users... How long do you have to wait before brewing another cup? Is there a cooling off period? Just curious.



I would try to measure the water as it is delivered to the coffee basket.  I suspect it cools as it runs through the grounds.  If you try to do that, wait until the last of the water is delivered to the basket then lift the lid and measure in the water on top of the grounds.

However, if the water gets hot enough and your coffee still sucks, it's probably the pot since the coffee is the same.


----------



## pacanis

Andy, I ran the water through without grounds when I measured it. So knowing that (now) my machine may be running a tad cooler that optimum. The water probably didn't cool 20 degrees.

Soma, I looked into those for a while. It seemed at the time (a few years ago) they were all dubbed hard to clean from the grounds that escaped. It has crossed my mind to look back into them, though. I like the idea of the whole beans keeping freshness in until right before brewing.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Andy, I ran the water through without grounds when I measured it. So knowing that (now) my machine may be running a tad cooler that optimum. The water probably didn't cool 20 degrees...




In that case, I give up.

I'm fascinated by the one cup brewers but it doesn't make a lot of sense for us.  I saw a Cuisinart one-cup that has a small coffee holder that you fill with your own coffee and brew one cup so you don't have to buy the expensive single serving containers.  Not sure if it also takes the containers.


----------



## chopper

I wish I could smell all of this coffee brewing. I just love the smell. Too bad I don't like drinking it, but no matter, it smells wonderful!  Oh wait, I think I can smell it now.......


No, it's Hubby in the kitchen making coffee. LOL.


----------



## pacanis

The only reason the Keurig crossed my mind is because I saw they offer an 18oz cup now. It is for their travel mug. Since I make 8 cups in the morning (at what, 4oz/cup?), sometimes drinking it all, but usually having a cup leftover for midday or the following morning, that seemed to add some practicality to that type of brewer. An 18oz cup would probably suit me fine in the morning and it I want another midday I can use a single serving size.
But the cost... ouch. I haven't read yet if they make a larger 18oz refillable K cup to use your own grounds.


----------



## vitauta

not a coffee connoisseur by anyone's definition, i have developed a taste and appreciation for a rich, bold, full-bodied cup of coffee.  don't know beans about (coffee) beans, but love the tantalizing aroma (and sound) of coffee beans as they are grinding and pouring....

i like to satisfy my newly discovered "coffee moods" with one of a variety of coffee blends, from sumatra, to hazelnut, french roast to newman's best and others....my initial idea of following up my first "top shelf" coffee mug of the day with cheaper generics was quickly abandoned.  still, the approximate 60 cents per mug cost is one i can live with--coffee lover that i have become....for those who can't or won't, making one's own coffee k-cups with favorite coffee blends can provide a simple alternative solution.  few people i know drink 5-8 cups of coffee as i do every day....

pac, as to the question of whether you need to wait between coffee brewings with the keurig, i would say no.  though i haven't had the occasion to make more than three mugs back-to-back myself, the keurig is  a popular coffee machine choice for the workplace that needs to accommodate numerous coffee drinkers on a daily basis....


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> ...pac, as to the question of whether you need to wait between coffee brewings with the keurig, i would say no. ....


 
Thanks. I wasn't sure if it would be OK to pour cold water into a machine that had just finished brewing a cup.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> In that case, I give up.
> 
> I'm fascinated by the one cup brewers but it doesn't make a lot of sense for us.  I saw a Cuisinart one-cup that has a small coffee holder that you fill with your own coffee and brew one cup so you don't have to buy the expensive single serving containers.  Not sure if it also takes the containers.



You can also get refillable Keurig cups.  They're about $6 on Amazon, also available elsewhere.

We don't drink much coffee, it makes me really jittery.  It might be the Gevalia Kenyan we have, seems like it's uber caffinated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I wasn't sure if it would be OK to pour cold water into a machine that had just finished brewing a cup.



The machines you are looking at have a reservoir and the water is automatically drawn up and heated after your cup is made.  Thus a cup in seconds rather than minutes.

If we drank 5-6 cups of coffee(each) a day the Keurig would be too expensive to keep up for Shrek and I.  But, one or two cups a day, it is a bargain as we are not throwing out coffee.

The K-Cups called "Extra Bold" are formulated for the travel mugs, they hold 3 tablespoons of fine ground coffee.  I just dissected one to find that out. The refillables will hold that amount.

With my coffee club my cups are costing 56 cents each.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Fi.


----------



## Dawgluver

You guys just need to cut it out.  We've been thinking about getting a Keurig, since we don't drink coffee that much, but do like an occasional cup.  Now I'm about over the edge.  Next stop, Amazon.com.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You guys just need to cut it out.  We've been thinking about getting a Keurig, since we don't drink coffee that much, but do like an occasional cup.  Now I'm about over the edge.  Next stop, Amazon.com.




They sell boxes of 80 K-Cups at Costco...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> They sell boxes of 80 K-Cups at Costco...



  it would take us 2 years to go through them!  Still, added to my Costco list!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> The only reason the Keurig crossed my mind is because I saw they offer an 18oz cup now. It is for their travel mug. Since I make 8 cups in the morning (at what, 4oz/cup?), sometimes drinking it all, but usually having a cup leftover for midday or the following morning, that seemed to add some practicality to that type of brewer. An 18oz cup would probably suit me fine in the morning and it I want another midday I can use a single serving size.
> But the cost... ouch. I haven't read yet if they make a larger 18oz refillable K cup to use your own grounds.


 
My daughter has the Keurig. And like you said, "Oh the expense!" So now they have Keurig My K-Cup Reusable Coffee Filter: Amazon.com: Home & Kitchen

You can use your own preferred ground coffee. The ones being advertised on TV were horrible. You lost more coffee to the counter than what went into your cup. They also cost more to ship than the price of them. This one is made by Keurig. I haven't read the reviews. I will let you do that. 

I am quite happy with my Mr. Coffee machine at this time. When the Keurig patent runs out and other major small appliance makers come out with their version of the Keurig at a lower price, I will then consider buying one. I am not one who has to have the latest and greatest as soon as it hits the streets. As long as what I have works, I am happy with it.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> You guys just need to cut it out. We've been thinking about getting a Keurig, since we don't drink coffee that much, but do like an occasional cup. Now I'm about over the edge. Next stop, Amazon.com.


 
Sounds to me that you are their next customer. Go for it. Happy shopping! They also take up less space on your counter.


----------



## vitauta

dawg, just don't go running off to buy keurig's platinum b70 coffee machine without first checking out the smaller, less expensive models.--'specially if you guys aren't regular coffee drinkers.  i'm happy with my b60, but you might look at the b40 model too.  if you shop carefully you might not even spend a hundred dollars--but not likely at amazon....

i too thought a case of 100 k cups would last me like, forever.  but, the coffee was so phenomenally good that i first doubled, then tripled, my daily intake of coffee.  that first case of coffee k cups ended up lasting two of us less than one month!  

these days i spend a few pleasurable hours every month or two bidding on keurig coffee k cups on ebay, and am on the lookout for new brands and flavors to try out with my keurig machine....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> dawg, just don't go running off to buy keurig's platinum b70 coffee machine without first checking out the smaller, less expensive models.--'specially if you guys aren't regular coffee drinkers.  i'm happy with my b60, but you might look at the b40 model too.  if you shop carefully you might not even spend a hundred dollars--but not likely at amazon....
> 
> i too thought a case of 100 k cups would last me like, forever.  but, the coffee was so phenomenally good that i first doubled, then tripled, my daily intake of coffee.  that first case of coffee k cups ended up lasting two of us less than one month!
> 
> these days i spend a few pleasurable hours every month or two bidding on keurig coffee k cups on ebay, and am on the lookout for new brands and flavors to try out with my keurig machine....



Good advice, Vit!  Thanks!  The credit card is still safely in my wallet, for how long, I don't know.....


----------



## Stock Pot

*Thermos*

Are you leaving your coffee on a warming element? That can make it bitter pretty quickly. Thermos type containers are better. Long roasted beans are more bitter, too (e.g. French Roast).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> it would take us 2 years to go through them!  Still, added to my Costco list!



.44 cents per cup!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> .44 cents per cup!


 
That is a lot cheaper than your local coffee shop.


----------



## Alix

Pacanis, I did some research last year and this thread is my chronicle. Short story, I love the Keurig, and my work bought us one to use as well. Love it love it love it. The add on "My K Cup" thing is great if you have a preferred grind or blend of coffee. We use it a lot. Its cheaper too if that is an issue for you. 

Here's my Top Ten list:
1. Fast, perfect cup every time
2. Versatile, can use your own coffee and not be limited to the prepackaged K Cups.
3. No wait time between cups. 
4. Can choose brewer size and features (we got the programmable one that has auto shut off. $114 at Walmart)
5. If you buy K Cups online from Keurig you can get discounts. If you register your brewer you get 2 free boxes with 2 boxes purchased. I think I pay about $12/24 K Cups for the flavored kind.
6. No mess, no fuss, no wasted coffee
7. No brain power required first thing in the AM. Put the cup under, pod in, hit button. Ahhhh!
8. Can use it to make tea. There is no coffee residue left to taint your tea. 
9. 192º is the perfect brewing temp for both coffee and tea. 
10. Its fun as hell.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot water to make a cup of broth, don't put a K-Cup in.  I've even made a "Cup o'Noodles" with the Keurig.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hot water to make a cup of broth, don't put a K-Cup in. I've even made a "Cup o'Noodles" with the Keurig.


 
Nice multi-tasking


----------



## vitauta

how was your coffee this morning, pac?


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> how was your coffee this morning, pac?


 
Oh just finnnne... 
lol, Sunday I don't make coffee  I had 1c left over from yesterday's brew, which heated up just fine. I can't believe I was drinking such nasty coffee for weeks, maybe months, before cleaning, plus whatever might have been "off" with the Folgers I had open. The new canister and a few extra rinses has breathed new life back into my coffee.

That's not to say I haven't been reading revues all morning on V-cups vs K-cups


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Hot water to make a cup of broth, don't put a K-Cup in.  I've even made a "Cup o'Noodles" with the Keurig.



My DIL has one of these. I make tea without a k-cup all the time. I found a box of Tazo Awake tea in K-cups to take along next time I go to her house though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> My DIL has one of these. I make tea without a k-cup all the time. I found a box of Tazo Awake tea in K-cups to take along next time I go to her house though!



The Celestial Seasoning teas are in K-Cups, now.  I have Earl Grey and Sleepytime.


Pac, I'm glad you fixed your coffee problem and have back up info for the next time you are in a mood to change up your coffee maker.


----------



## love2"Q"

drank the same coffee for years .. had a cup one morning and it tasted foul ..
took me years of dealing with coffee i did not like before i found one i really enjoy ..
eight o clock italian roast .. we grind it each morning .. i love it ..and we have a run of the mill coffee maker ..


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Pac, I'm glad you fixed your coffee problem and have back up info for the next time you are in a mood to change up your coffee maker.


 
Yeah, lot's of information tp file away.
If my current maker bites the dust for real I can see me stepping into a Keurig. Hopefully by then the Vue will come down in price, as well as the V cups, and someone will offer an empty V cup to use your own grounds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Yeah, lot's of information tp file away.
> If my current maker bites the dust for real I can see me stepping into a Keurig. Hopefully by then the Vue will come down in price, as well as the V cups, and someone will offer an empty V cup to use your own grounds.



LOL!  I saw the V-Cups and smacked my self hard on the hand and said, "NO!"


----------



## justplainbill

love2"Q" said:


> drank the same coffee for years .. had a cup one morning and it tasted foul ..
> took me years of dealing with coffee i did not like before i found one i really enjoy ..
> eight o clock italian roast .. we grind it each morning .. i love it ..and we have a run of the mill coffee maker ..


Eight O'clock seems to have improved a lot since Tata bought the brand.


----------



## Addie

love2"Q" said:


> drank the same coffee for years .. had a cup one morning and it tasted foul ..
> took me years of dealing with coffee i did not like before i found one i really enjoy ..
> eight o clock italian roast .. we grind it each morning .. i love it ..and we have a run of the mill coffee maker ..


 
Eight O'clock was the houre brand for the A&P. I don't know if they are still around. But the brand has survived.


----------



## pacanis

My uncle used to grind his own in the A&P store, Eight O'clock brand. I still remember, as I used to spend my Friday's with him when I was a kid.  He bought his produce at Scolio's if anyone is interested, lol ;^)
I see Eight O'clock on the shelves at the grocery stores, but there hasn't been an A&P in my area in years.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> My uncle used to grind his own in the A&P store, Eight O'clock brand. I still remember, as I used to spend my Friday's with him when I was a kid.  He bought his produce at Scolio's if anyone is interested, lol ;^)
> I see Eight O'clock on the shelves at the grocery stores, but there hasn't been an A&P in my area in years.




We shop at a regional chain that carries the old A&P coffees and a grinder.  We tried that for a while and didn't see a significant difference.  

Frankly, most mornings, I don't find myself rating the taste of the coffee.  I just need the caffeine delivered by a hot liquid.  It gets me going and gets me going...


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> My uncle used to grind his own in the A&P store, Eight O'clock brand. I still remember, as I used to spend my Friday's with him when I was a kid. He bought his produce at Scolio's if anyone is interested, lol ;^)
> I see Eight O'clock on the shelves at the grocery stores, but there hasn't been an A&P in my area in years.


 
There are still one or two somewhere in the country. Dolly Madison was also a house brand of theirs. I think their house brands were bought by another company.


----------



## pacanis

Well I found some more reports on the Vue vs Keurig's regular machine and at 80 cents/cup, yowza.  Way more expensive than the K cup machines.
And that might be fine for folks who hit up coffee houses, but even in my world where I favor convenience it has me looking towards the cheaper K cup machines... if I go that route.
Today's coffee was bland, but drinkable. I am going to play with different amounts and then pick up a "better" brand to compare that. I think I have reached that point where I want a bit something more from my coffee in the way of flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I prefer Yuban or if there is a Costco near the Kirkland is a really good coffee.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I prefer Yuban or if there is a Costco near the Kirkland is a really good coffee.


 
It has been years since I saw Yuban on the shelfs. In these  parts it is Folgers and Maxwell House. You can buy other instant brands like expresso and some Italian ones.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I prefer Yuban or if there is a Costco near the Kirkland is a really good coffee.


I really disliked the Kirkland coffee.


----------



## vitauta

then, on mornings nothing will do but a great cup of diner coffee (you can practically feel the fat white ceramic coffee cup hooked in your curled fingers)--you pop a 'donut shop' k cup into your keurig, sit back and taste the nostalgia....


----------



## pacanis

How long have you been using your machine, Vit?
I can't believe all the reviews saying that Keurigs die right around the time the warranty runs out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going on three years with my machine and the one at the office, too!


----------



## vitauta

pac, i've only had my keurig for about 1 1/2 years, but i use it daily, and make a LOT of coffee!  i have been reading some of those reviews about the early demise of keurig coffeemakers too.  and that surprises me.  after all, it think it is well known that keurig's profits come from selling k cups, not machines.  it would certainly be in their best interests to sell reliable coffeemakers, and to back them with excellent customer service.  that said, it looked to me that most of the problems/complaints concerned only certain models of the keurig machines, (and not mine).


----------



## pacanis

I was almost ready to pull the trigger on one this morning when I saw all the bad reviews.  Probably 70% good and 30% bad, but that's too much for my comfort.
Amazon has one for 189, the Platinum, that comes with a bunch of K cups and also the refillable cup.  It seemed like a good deal, but not if it's going to quit in a year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Keurig customer service is tops in my view.  A huge problem I had turned into an easy to fix problem and I was back to my coffee brewing within 30 minutes.  Little time on the phone with a nice rep and Bazinga...coffee.


----------



## pacanis

I've read great things about their customer service and how they will easily replace the broken machines.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I've read great things about their customer service and how they will easily replace the broken machines.




if there is a major flaw with the keurig coffee machines, then i think the company should offer an extended warranty at no cost to the customer. it would go a ways toward winning those keurig-leaning minds and hearts, wouldn't you say?

(mulling this over with a second steaming cup of timothy's dark french roast merrily brewing)  ahh, yess....


----------



## pacanis

It certainly would! It's really the only thing holding me back at this point. 
As I was filling the caraffe this morning for 6 cups I was telling myself I could have been drinking a cup out of the Keurig brewer in that time. I have really low water pressure in my kitchen for some reason.


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> I've read great things about their customer service and how they will easily replace the broken machines.



Mine wasn't broken, just had a manufacturer's defect and they sent me a brand new one. I had to send them a piece to prove I wasn't just scamming them but that was no biggie for me. I was impressed with both the service and the speed of delivery. 

Pacanis, if you have a Costco, the machine that sells for $189 has a My K Cup included ($15-$20 value) and also about 30 pods to try out. That's a pretty good deal. And COSTCO'S return policy is bar none the best ever. You have an issue, just take anything back and they're on it. 

I did see my machine on sale at Walmart for $114 though. Its regularly about $170.


----------



## pacanis

No Costco, Alix, but it sounds like you are describing the same deal I mentioned above at Amazon. Maybe I'll take a drive to Wally Word today and see if they have the same deal, as Amzon was not giving free shipping with any of the ones they had listed.


----------



## Alix

Try the keurig.com site too. Sometimes they have deals on there.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> Try the keurig.com site too. Sometimes they have deals on there.


 
In all honesty, I have a hard time cross-referencing what I see on their site to what I see at online stores. It appears the stores offer certain models I don't see on Keurig's site and vice-versa. 
The best deal I found though was that same one you mentioned Costco has. Keurig just has free shipping on most models. They are really pushing their Vue model with all the accesories and V cups...


----------



## Alix

I'm thinking of trying some of those san francisco cups that vituata was talking about. Vue shmoo. Got my k cups, I'm good to go.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> In all honesty, I have a hard time cross-referencing what I see on their site to what I see at online stores. It appears the stores offer certain models I don't see on Keurig's site and vice-versa.
> The best deal I found though was that same one you mentioned Costco has. Keurig just has free shipping on most models. They are really pushing their Vue model with all the accesories and V cups...




I noticed a Cuisinart version of the K brewer that takes the cups and the refillable one.  I guess if you can use your own favorite coffee, a cup costs a lot less than buying the Keurig pre-filled ones.  It had slightly higher ratings.


----------



## pacanis

I saw the Cuisinart and Mr Coffee K cup brewers on their site, too. It surprised me, but like someone said above, they are making their money on the K cups. I suppose they don't care whose machine gets bought as long as they can keep selling those K cups. The refillable cup makes it much more of a practical purchase IMO. Especially from a cost factor.

One site I was on folks were saying that the timing of the Vue coffee maker coincided with Keurig's patent on the K cup running out. Figures they would come out with a machine that addresses some concerns with their old line (and is also more versatile) and give it a proprietory cup to use. There's no reason the Vue machine could not have been designed to work with K cups. Well, except for them making more money, lol.


----------



## Addie

Do they really think the public is so stupid, that we won't see through their trying to get our very last cent?


----------



## pacanis

Oh I'm sure their marketing department told them we'd buy it anyway... or eventually


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> No Costco, Alix, but it sounds like you are describing the same deal I mentioned above at Amazon. Maybe I'll take a drive to Wally Word today and see if they have the same deal, as Amzon was not giving free shipping with any of the ones they had listed.


Costco online: Search Results: keuring

"Non-members pay an additional surcharge."


----------



## vitauta

qvc has keurig b70 for 159.95, plus 15.22 for s&h---divided up into six monthly payments.  comes with:  my k cup, and 48 coffee k cups, i yr. limited warranty.


----------



## vitauta

i'm relaxing with a tall mug of deidrich's colombia coffee, one of the last ones...deidrich apparently 'retired' this perfectly lovely blend that i've been enjoying so many mornings for so many months...kinda wish i hadn't found out about that at all.  but, there are so many new coffees to try these days that i really can't stay bummed for too long....


----------



## vitauta

i'm three hours late getting my wake-up coffee fix this morning.  "parisian nights" is a strange coffee choice for a morning brew, but sometimes you just feel the need for that extra blast to yes, 'chase the fog' blanketing your slow-moving brain.  wait for it...here it comes, yes, clarity--peeking through at last.


----------



## pacanis

My Cuisinart drip machine has relinquished itself to the demands that it brew good coffee again, so I am once again enjoying a few cups in the morning.
That doesn't mean I don't want to speed things up though. I'll see what sales Black Friday brings.


----------



## vitauta

now that pac is showing a renewed interest in coffeemakers, i thought i'd make myself useful and bring back his coffee thread, so's it'd be easy to get to, in the case of a stray coffee thought, wandering about, in need of being nailed down....


----------



## Dawgluver

Appears Pac is about to spring for a Keurig.  If I drank much coffee, I would get one too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Stray coffee...aww poor little thing, bring it here and let it warm me up.


----------



## bakechef

This is a good time of year to buy a keurig, or other maker, everyone has them on sale.  I bought one for my mom, shipped from Macy's, I got a good deal combining discounts.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Appears Pac is about to spring for a Keurig.  If I drank much coffee, I would get one too.




well dawg, that's easy.  you can always start drinking more coffee....
or, invite your coffee-drinking friends over, sometimes, for a cuppa....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> well dawg, that's easy.  you can always start drinking more coffee....
> or, invite your coffee-drinking friends over, sometimes, for a cuppa....



Would if I could justify it, Vit.  My Cuisinart still works fine.  Unfortunately.


----------



## vitauta

sure, dawg, i'm sure your mr. cuisinart is capable of brewing a perfectly respectable potful of coffee, but how does he do in the role of companion?  at six o'clock in the a.m. of the morning, huh, huh?


----------



## Dawgluver

Vit, you're a goof.  But I love you anyway.  

I'm jonesin' for a Keurig, but there's no reason to get one as we rarely drink coffee. DH is firmly against it.  But I just love the technology.  And it looks really cool.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:


> Vit, you're a goof.  But I love you anyway.
> 
> I'm jonesin' for a Keurig, but there's no reason to get one as we rarely drink coffee. DH is firmly against it.  But I just love the technology.  And it looks really cool.



Dawg, I thought I really wanted a Keurig too, even though I am opposed to the cost associated with tiny little pre filled cups.  I thought maybe it would be something I could have in my office at work.  My daughter has one she has served me coffee twice using it, both times I found the coffee quite weak or "thin".  I was surprised as she served me an Italian roast and a French roast.  I like full bodied unadulterated coffee,  no cream or sugar for me, I want to taste the coffee. We decided that the 8 or so ounce mug she used was too large to get the kind of "cup" I would be looking for.  Apparently she could set the Keurig for a smaller cup, however...... This would mean I would have to use even more of the expensive (compared
 to bulk beans by the pound) little pre filled cups to get my coffee fix each day.  BTW......my DH is also "firmly against" ;-)


----------



## pacanis

I've got the 145 commercial model on the way 
This one is not associated with the pump failures of their platinum series. It's not quite as expensive either.
One of the reviews mentioned running it twice through the same cup, set at 6oz, to get a travel mug filled. The review did not mention if it was weak doing this, so maybe it depends on the flavor of cup used. I've got a couple refillable cups on the way, too, to use regular coffee. So we'll see...
It will be nice getting a quick cup of fresh coffee. It takes 80 seconds in the microwave just to reheat some.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If you like strong flavored coffee, you need to make sure the pre-filled cups say "Extra Bold" on them, they have the extra in them to handle travel mug sizes.  They cost the same as the "Regular" coffees.  

Pac, I hope like heck you enjoy the Keurig...I love both of mine!


----------



## pacanis

I hope I do, too.


----------



## Addie

Have any of you looked at the new Hamilton? It uses your own coffee and has a small basket that you fill, close the top and press the button. and it is  priced reasonably. I think it is worth considering. Against the cost of the pods.


----------



## vitauta

you can use your own coffee with the keurig, too, using a special k cup--lots of folks do.  it is unlikely that i will ever make my coffee this way, though.  for me, one of the many advantages of making keurig coffee is the mindless, lazy convenience of it....


----------



## FrankZ

Back in August I got a Mr. Coffee timer pot that makes one cup of coffee.  I also got a 24oz cup to go with it (that's the one cup).  

I have one of those reusable filters and buy my coffee from a local roaster.


----------



## forty_caliber

vitauta said:


> you can use your own coffee with the keurig, too, using a special k cup--lots of folks do.  it is unlikely that i will ever make my coffee this way, though.  for me, one of the many advantages of making keurig coffee is the mindless, lazy convenience of it....



Make yourself a promise...a bucket list item...to try hand crafting the java in your mug.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f122/chemex-coffee-72833.html

I promise it's worth the trouble.

.40


----------



## vitauta

forty_caliber said:


> Make yourself a promise...a bucket list item...to try hand crafting the java in your mug.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f122/chemex-coffee-72833.html
> 
> I promise it's worth the trouble.
> 
> .40



thank you, 40, verrry interesting.  somehow, i managed to miss this great chemex thread of yours the first time around--but it has been updated today.  when i got my keurig coffee machine, i threw away all concerns and concepts related to coffee filters, messy coffee grounds, and such, yess!

but 40, i have added this experiment of yours onto my bucket list.  i think i can do it if i play and follow andy's intelligentcia link, pretend it's beer i'm brewing....


----------



## vitauta

so, pac, i hope you have been busy making coffee k cups for your new keurig 'coffee companion'.  excellent choice for a christmas self-gift.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, I should probably get them ready.


----------



## vitauta

this morning i made some instant oatmeal (maple & brown sugar) with my keurig.  i'll be doing this one again, for a quick 'n easy breakfast these winter months.  quaker's instant oatmeal is quite good, actually.(surprise)


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> this morning i made some instant oatmeal (maple & brown sugar) with my keurig. i'll be doing this one again, for a quick 'n easy breakfast these winter months. quaker's instant oatmeal is quite good, actually.(surprise)


 
My granddaughter's favorite breakfast. To this day she still has it every morning. And so do her three kids.


----------



## pacanis

It has arrived!
It's still boxed up, but it's here.


----------



## vitauta

alrrright, pac!  just one minute, i'll join you with a cuppa.  i'm having newman's own.  got some sample k cups w/your new keurig, pac?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It has arrived!
> It's still boxed up, but it's here.




Waiting...  With a cup of Emeril's Big Easy


----------



## pacanis

It's still sitting there... on the porch. I had other things to tend to today. I'll probably open it shortly.
I think it came with four cups of something. Plus I've got those two eko-brew cups for my own Folgers ground. I'm really curious about trying the on sale brands I get, as that will truly let me know if it was my old machine going bad or not. But like said, the true benefit of one of these is the simplicity of dropping a K-cup in and filling up the land fills


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting...have a cup of eight o'clock, dark Italian roast...just a small cup...


----------



## pacanis

I do believe there is some Italian roast coffee in there somewhere... and some French and some Nantuckett and some Caribou and some other stuff, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Caribou coffees are really worth the price when you want something special.  Daybreak is a lighter roast, but packs a caffiene punch that rattles my teeth.  I like the Caribou Obsidian, good dessert coffee with some chocolate liqueur.


----------



## pacanis

No Daybreak, but it sounds like I'll have to get some.
My samplers came with a Newman's Own, also. Dang, he makes everything.
And I've got a tea called Sleepytime... sleep inducer? hmmm...
Too many choices!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> No Daybreak, but it sounds like I'll have to get some.
> My samplers came with a Newman's Own, also. Dang, he makes everything.
> And I've got a tea called Sleepytime... sleep inducer? hmmm...
> Too many choices!



Sleepytime is perfect for mellowing just before bedtime.  Have fun and remember you do have to sleep tonight or Santa won't be able to stop by!


----------



## pacanis

Strike Newman's Own off the list, too. Too bland. It doesn't pack the flavor of the Donut Shop cup, which is in the lead so far.


----------



## vitauta

you're not gonna be thrilled with nantucket either.


----------



## pacanis

I kind of already figured that, Vit. Especially since I got two of those, lol.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Strike Newman's Own off the list, too. Too bland. It doesn't pack the flavor of the Donut Shop cup, which is in the lead so far.


 
At one time in these here parts, McD's couldn't giver away their coffee. So they tried Newmans Own.  Another loser. Didn't last long.


----------



## vitauta

pf, have you had either of these (k cups) coffee blends from gmc--extra bold sumatran reserve, or extra bold, kenyan aa?  anyone? and how would you rate them, please.  i'm about to bid on ebay for one of them.  there're about five hours before the end of this auction.  thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry, counting on me during the week is iffy!  I'm at work!  But, the Sumatran is a solid 10/10 for me.  It's one that I keep all the time.  Our favorites: Dark Magic, Double Black Diamond, Sumatran (Green Mountain Coffee) Tully's House blend for the caffiene kick, Caribou Obsidian and Daybreak.  Then a few of the teas.


----------



## vitauta

you never go online while at work, pf? during one of your breaks (of course).  in your office...which, i'm guessing here, has a door.

...all so you can talk k cups in total privacy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> you never go online while at work, pf? during one of your breaks (of course).  in your office...which, i'm guessing here, has a door.
> 
> ...all so you can talk k cups in total privacy



Absolutely not, if I am online I'm looking up a medication I can't find in the drug book.  Otherwise, I'm taking care of 50 patients, no time for cruising the Internet.  What's a "break"?


----------



## vitauta

pf, we already know what a dedicated nurse you are, the devotion and love you have for your patients. it is still heartening to be reminded sometimes, of your undiverted attention to your responsibilities and your work.


----------



## Addie

I am feeling very lonely right now. Am I the only person left on earth that does not have a K coffee maker? And I really have no strong hankering to own one. Let's face it. I am weird.


----------



## Somebunny

Addie said:


> I am feeling very lonely right now. Am I the only person left on earth that does not have a K coffee maker? And I really have no strong hankering to own one. Let's face it. I am weird.



Addie, no you are not "weird" nor are you the only one without a "K" coffee maker. . I am enjoying a cup of coffee made in my Bodum press this morning.  I haven't used it in a while. It tastes pretty good!


----------



## Addie

I just hung up from talking with my daughter. She was waiting for her husband to come out of the bathroom so she could have her turn there. She made herself a cup of K coffee while we were talking and managed to finish it. So she is naking a second cup to take in the outhouse with her. The door is open. She is feeling weak, and tonight she starts this month's chemo. But she does have her K coffee maker that she got last year for Christmas. Her life support.


----------



## JohnL

I recieved the single cup model as a Christmas gift, which is great because I wouldn't spend that much on myself. I was also given the reusable filter which allows for the use of your own coffee, plus a few varieties of the K-cups. I tried my regular coffee (Maxwell House) and found it to be a bit weak. I suspect this may be due to my coffee being a regular grind. I wonder if it would help to buzz it a few times in the coffee grinder to produce a finer grind? I do like being able to make a single cup with no waste.


----------



## Addie

JohnL said:


> I received the single cup model as a Christmas gift, which is great because I wouldn't spend that much on myself. I was also given the reusable filter which allows for the use of your own coffee, plus a few varieties of the K-cups. I tried my regular coffee (Maxwell House) and found it to be a bit weak. I suspect this may be due to my coffee being a regular grind. I wonder if it would help to buzz it a few times in the coffee grinder to produce a finer grind? I do like being able to make a single cup with no waste.


 
I drink a LOT of coffee each day. Two or three full pots. I like the idea that the pot is there with coffee in it and I don't have to stop and make a cup from scratch. Just pour a cup and pop it in the micro. I shut the pot off as soon as it finishes. That way it is not sitting there evaporating and getting too strong. I really have no desire to own a K coffee maker. But everyone I know that has one, they love it.


----------



## taxlady

JohnL said:


> I recieved the single cup model as a Christmas gift, which is great because I wouldn't spend that much on myself. I was also given the reusable filter which allows for the use of your own coffee, plus a few varieties of the K-cups. I tried my regular coffee (Maxwell House) and found it to be a bit weak. I suspect this may be due to my coffee being a regular grind. I wonder if it would help to buzz it a few times in the coffee grinder to produce a finer grind? I do like being able to make a single cup with no waste.


I would give it a whiz in the coffee grinder. I often do that with Folgers, to use with my espresso machine.


----------



## JohnL

I think you're right Addie,
It probably makes more sense for you to make a full pot for use during the day. For me it is just a convenience. I only use it in the morning before leaving the house for work. Of course I stop at the convenience store for another cup before I get to work!

I think I'll try the grinder Taxlady,
It can't hurt to give it a shot.


----------



## pacanis

Folgers (what I currently have) and Maxwell House seem to have the same grind. My Folgers tastes fine if I put 3 scoops (TB?) in a refillable Eko Brew cup and run 2-10z cycles. They each have so many different flavors though that I wonder if that has something to do with it.

And I used to nuke an afternoon cup. They seemed to have a different taste nuking to warm up as opposed to fresh. I much prefer the Keurig for one single afternnon cup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you Vit for your kind words.


----------



## vitauta

crazy coffee prices!  i will very likely soon be priced right out of the k cup market altogether...  on ebay, where i used to get a case of 108 emeril's big easy blend coffee k cups for 37 cents each, people are now paying 75 cents and up to a dollar plus.  

in the meanwhile, waiting for san francisco fog chaser to arrive in january.  my biggest concern is that it will be too thin, not full-bodied enough for my pampered keurig coffee palate.  

so pf, i did manage to strike a pretty good bargain (in today's coffee market) with an ebay seller, for the extra bold sumatran reserve coffee blend, at 48 cents per k cup.

i expect i'll like the sumatra, from your ringing endorsement.  but actually, i'm not very strict or critical in my keurig coffee ratings.  for instance, i like newman's own just fine.  and i wasn't even dissuaded from drinking tully's italian roast coffee after all that scat   talk about it today in the threads.  matter-of-fact, i'm having a mug of the tully's right now....


----------



## pacanis

I got one of those Emeril big easy blends in my sampler pack. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> crazy coffee prices!  i will very likely soon be priced right out of the k cup market altogether...  on ebay, where i used to get a case of 108 emeril's big easy blend coffee k cups for 37 cents each, people are now paying 75 cents and up to a dollar plus.
> 
> in the meanwhile, waiting for san francisco fog chaser to arrive in january.  my biggest concern is that it will be too thin, not full-bodied enough for my pampered keurig coffee palate.
> 
> so pf, i did manage to strike a pretty good bargain (in today's coffee market) with an ebay seller, for the extra bold sumatran reserve coffee blend, at 48 cents per k cup.
> 
> i expect i'll like the sumatra, from your ringing endorsement.  but actually, i'm not very strict or critical in my keurig coffee ratings.  for instance, i like newman's own just fine.  and i wasn't even dissuaded from drinking tully's italian roast coffee after all that scat   talk about it today in the threads.  matter-of-fact, i'm having a mug of the tully's right now....



I'm glad my lack of quick response did not lose you the bid.

I usually use the 10 ounce brew on my extra bolds, they are perfect for me.  Shrek uses the 12 ounce.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I got one of those Emeril big easy blends in my sampler pack. I haven't tried it yet.



I'm glad you are enjoying your Keurig!  Wal-mart carries the 18 cup boxes for $9.98 to 10.98.  Nice way to try out new blends.  THEN I order from the coffee club.  I do have an outlet for coffees we don't think are great, I take them to work and put them out for those that would like a cup.  I have several people who come by daily.


----------



## Andy M.

Times change, things change.  SO and I are now considering a one cup coffee maker.  After reading this and a couple of other threads on where to get coffee, I'm floundering is a sea of information.

So, one step at a time.  

Fred, I see you bought a commercial model (#145).  Are you happy with that/are there any issues?  Do you know if there are still issues with the Platinum series?

We use mugs that hold about 10 ounces of coffee (before cream).  Do we need different K-Cups pr do we do 2 K-Cups to fill a mug?


----------



## pacanis

I love my machine. No problems at all. I just wish it held more water, but then it would take longer to fill the reservoir, so I guess it's a trade-off.
I used to run 2-6 oz cups through one K-cup and it tasted fine, but now I run the machine on the 10 oz setting and use a fresh K-cup every time. That allows me to put a little milk in my cup, run the cycle and carry it without spilling over the edge.
I found I could not get a decent cup using a refillable K-cup and my usual Folgers or Maxwell House. The taste just wasn't there. I should probably upgrade coffee sometime and do another comparison.

I'm glad I got the Keurig. And if I feel like one cup in the afternoon it's always fresh.
Go for it.


----------



## vitauta

gee andy, you sound reluctant/resigned rather than eager/enthusiastic at the prospect of 'going keurig'.  trust me on this one thing.  as a keurig owner, you will fall in love with your keurig coffeemaker in at least ten different ways you never even knew existed before.  

my keurig elite (b60) is similar to pac's #145.  i like it almost as much as the platinum (b70) which died out on me after about 1 1/2 years.  the elite is a bit noisier, but i have come to rather enjoy the little coffee making sounds it makes....


----------



## Andy M.

I'm happy with my current coffeemaker.  SO is now drinking decaf or part decaf so this means brewing two pots of coffee.  So a one-cup seems to make sense.

The proliferation of Keurig models is confusing.  Not sure why they need so many.  I also like the Cuisinart SS700 but that's more expensive.


----------



## taxlady

I tried a Keurig in a hotel. I wasn't impressed. I prefer the coffee I get out of my espresso maker. We don't usually drink regular espresso. We make "allongé", which means we make espresso and then "elongate" it with hot water (we start the kettle when we start the espresso maker). We sometimes have café au lait or cappuccino.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...I used to run 2-6 oz cups through one K-cup and it tasted fine, but now I run the machine on the 10 oz setting and use a fresh K-cup every time. That allows me to put a little milk in my cup, run the cycle and carry it without spilling over the edge...



If I understand correctly, you use the same K-Cup for a 6 ounce or 10 ounce cup.  Assuming the 6 ounce cup is normal strength, doesn't that make the 10 ounce cup pretty weak?

If you use the thingy that you fill with your own coffee, is there room enough to add extra coffee so a 10 ounce cup will be stronger?


----------



## vitauta

andy, have you already decided whose coffee the new one cup coffeemaker is to be used for--yours or your so's decaf?


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> andy, have you already decided whose coffee the new one cup coffeemaker is to be used for--yours or your so's decaf?



I don't have the room for or interest in keeping two coffee makers on my limited kitchen counter space.  We both will use the same coffee maker.


----------



## Andy M.

Apparently it's all academic.  SO just called to check in.  When I told her I have been researching Keurigs at her request she confessed she had already bought one.  She wants us to check out the model she got and we can exchange it if necessary.  All I know is it's a Platinum Series.


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> Apparently it's all academic.  SO just called to check in.  When I told her I have been researching Keurigs at her request she confessed she had already bought one.  She wants us to check out the model she got and we can exchange it if necessary.  All I know is it's a Platinum Series.




Oh then you don't want my nickles worth of advice then?


So what I have is a Mr. Coffee 4 cup maker.  Oddly it only really makes one cup at a time.  I also have a 24oz cup.


----------



## Andy M.

FrankZ said:


> Oh then you don't want my nickles worth of advice then?
> 
> 
> So what I have is a Mr. Coffee 4 cup maker.  Oddly it only really makes one cup at a time.  I also have a 24oz cup.



So that's actually about two mugs of coffee.  Seems to tie in with most coffee makers.  If it says it's a 12 cup you get 6 mugs.

I have some reservations with the Keurig.  I read a lot of durability complaints and am concerned about getting a strong enough mug of coffee without using two K-Cups.


----------



## vitauta

the strength of your coffee is going to depend on the coffee k cups you choose to use in your keurig machine.


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> the strength of your coffee is going to depend on the coffee k cups you choose to use in your keurig machine.



My concern revolves around the variable cup size feature.  You can set it to brew anywhere from 4 oz to 10 oz cups using one k-cup.  Clearly the smaller 4 oz cup will be stronger than the 10 oz regardless of the coffee you choose.


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> So that's actually about two mugs of coffee.  Seems to tie in with most coffee makers.  If it says it's a 12 cup you get 6 mugs.
> 
> I have some reservations with the Keurig.  I read a lot of durability complaints and am concerned about getting a strong enough mug of coffee without using two K-Cups.



Yeah, somehow 5oz is a "cup" of coffee.  Feh.

I chose this one because it was:

1) Cheap.  (Under $20)
2) 20 oz of coffee (though I cheat and get an extra oz or so.
3) It all fits in my cup so there is no waste.
4) I can use good coffee without hassling with that silly k-cup things for good coffee.
5) It has a timer so I have coffee waiting for me in the morning.

The cost per cup out of those k-cups is insane.  I buy good coffee, it runs about $14/lb for the blend and I drink coffee about 2 to 2.5 weeks on that.  Daily (or more).

I know a lot of people are happy with those machines but they don't really make sense once you do some math.  And I haven't seen one with a timer.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> My concern revolves around the variable cup size feature. You can set it to brew anywhere from 4 oz to 10 oz cups using one k-cup. Clearly the smaller 4 oz cup will be stronger than the 10 oz regardless of the coffee you choose.


 
Yes that's true. It's a one size fits all. If you are making the large cup size once or running it twice through one K-cup you would want to use a bold flavor or it will taste weak, but maybe some people prefer a weak cup.
Like I said, I used to run 2-6 oz cups through one, but I prefer 1-10 oz cup now. I've dialed it in. And some flavors lend themselves better to making larger amounts using one K-cup. You will need to play around with it for a while.


----------



## vitauta

i like my coffee strong and black.  through trial and error, but mainly from product descriptions on keuring brand k cup cartons, i soon found and eliminated the wimpy, light roasts, etc., which weren't for me. any of  the remaining 'bold' marked brands are virtually guaranteed to brew a full-bodied, robust 10oz mug of brew using one k cup.  you probably won't be aware of any effects of dilution until you go to brew 12, 14oz+, with that one k cup. anything under 10ozs., and you start getting an espresso-like effect. 

i have been hooked on sanfran. fog chaser k cups for about 5 months. this is such a potent coffee blend that i can make a 12oz. mug with one k cup.  it is actually overly strong when i do the straight 10oz. sf fog chaser also costs about 1/3 less than keurig brands.  if you are starbucks fan, keurig has it in a variety of blends.  very pricey and no better than my sf coffee, imo, not as good.


----------



## Andy M.

What about using the refillable cups with your own coffee?  Is there extra room so you can add extra coffee?


----------



## pacanis

There's extra room, Andy. I think they recommend filling them about 2/3, 3/4 or something like that. That is to allow for them filling up a little before seeping. In other words, there's extra room, but it's there for a reason.
Also, the size of the grind will affect using them, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

FrankZ said:


> Yeah, somehow 5oz is a "cup" of coffee.  Feh.
> 
> I chose this one because it was:
> 
> 1) Cheap.  (Under $20)
> 2) 20 oz of coffee (though I cheat and get an extra oz or so.
> 3) It all fits in my cup so there is no waste.
> 4) I can use good coffee without hassling with that silly k-cup things for good coffee.
> 5) It has a timer so I have coffee waiting for me in the morning.
> 
> The cost per cup out of those k-cups is insane.  I buy good coffee, it runs about $14/lb for the blend and I drink coffee about 2 to 2.5 weeks on that.  Daily (or more).
> 
> I know a lot of people are happy with those machines but they don't really make sense once you do some math.  And I haven't seen one with a timer.
> 
> Good luck with yours.



At this point I am with you in the too cheap to change camp.

If a timer is important you can plug a lamp timer into the outlet and then plug the coffee maker into that.  It is kind of a Rube Goldberg contraption but it appeals to my frugal nature and it works fine.  I use that method with an old electric percolator that makes great coffee.


----------



## MrsLMB

I stumbled upon a coffee maker about 4 years ago and love it.







Coffee Makers - Coffee Maker, Optimal Brew

It will make anywhere from 2 cups to 10 cups by their measurements.  Actual would be their 2 cups = 10 oz.

I make a full pot and use 3 scoops of coffee and my scoop is 1/8 cup.

The reason I love this one is 4 fold.

The water reservoir is on the left side and lifts out without having to move the entire machine around.

The grounds holder is on the right and slides out without having to move the machine around.

The coffee goes directly into a thermal pot so it will not continue to cook and turn "muddy".

It has a built in "clean me" alarm that gives you 2 full pots warning that it is time to clean the machine.

It also has the timer some of you are looking for.

Oh .. and the grounds holder also has a place for a filter that filters out bad water flavors and etc for any who use tap water.

It's fast, makes consistently good hot coffee, super simple to use and really doesn't take up much space at all.

When this one dies - which they all do - I will replace with another of the same model .. it's the best one I've ever had.


----------



## vitauta

MrsLMB said:


> I stumbled upon a coffee maker about 4 years ago and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee Makers - Coffee Maker, Optimal Brew
> 
> It will make anywhere from 2 cups to 10 cups by their measurements.  Actual would be their 2 cups = 10 oz.
> 
> I make a full pot and use 3 scoops of coffee and my scoop is 1/8 cup.
> 
> The reason I love this one is 4 fold.
> 
> The water reservoir is on the left side and lifts out without having to move the entire machine around.
> 
> The grounds holder is on the right and slides out without having to move the machine around.
> 
> The coffee goes directly into a thermal pot so it will not continue to cook and turn "muddy".
> 
> It has a built in "clean me" alarm that gives you 2 full pots warning that it is time to clean the machine.
> 
> It also has the timer some of you are looking for.
> 
> Oh .. and the grounds holder also has a place for a filter that filters out bad water flavors and etc for any who use tap water.
> 
> It's fast, makes consistently good hot coffee, super simple to use and really doesn't take up much space at all.
> 
> When this one dies - which they all do - I will replace with another of the same model .. it's the best one I've ever had.



i like the looks of your coffeemaker, mrslmb.  it has sleek, modern lines.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy, those K-cups marked "Extra Bold"are the coffees measured for the 10-12 ounce sized mugs.  After that you check the roast: light, medium or dark.

I know there is a thread somewhere with a post I made where I sacrificed a regular and an "Extra Bold" to find out how much coffee was in each.  You are supposed to use an espresso grind when you use the refillable cups.  

If you want and you ask real nice I will sacrifice a couple K-Cups again...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Andy, those K-cups marked "Extra Bold"are the coffees measured for the 10-12 ounce sized mugs.  After that you check the roast: light, medium or dark.
> 
> I know there is a thread somewhere with a post I made where I sacrificed a regular and an "Extra Bold" to find out how much coffee was in each.  You are supposed to use an espresso grind when you use the refillable cups.
> 
> If you want and you ask real nice I will sacrifice a couple K-Cups again...



There were different amounts of coffee in the cups?  From memory, was it double?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...You are supposed to use an espresso grind when you use the refillable cups...



Seriously?  So if I want to use my favorite coffee, I have to regrind it to a finer grind?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> There were different amounts of coffee in the cups?  From memory, was it double?



No memory, that's why I offered to do another sacrifice.  

Espresso grind because it exposes more coffee surfaces to the fast hot water stream.

I can do this experiment tomorrow...right now it's bedtime if I want to wake up in time for work in the morning.  Happy to do it, I have some of my own refillables and can put the coffee in those.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If I can make a strange suggestion?  Don't know your coffee drinking pattern (you're both home, you're home and SO out all day, etc) but in our house we use a thermos.  Happens if I'm in the mood for flavored coffee or one of us is ready for coffee, the other won't be drinking it for hours.  We use either a 16 or 20 oz (don't remember which) lunchbox type, or a 1 quart+  thermal pitcher.  Whoever is going to nurse cup after cup could brew up the thermos coffee to keep it warm without becoming bitter, the other then brews what they want.  I know it doesn't solve the "two pots" dilemma but it is cheaper and you already know how to brew to strength for your cups.  As a bonus, whenever we're out for the day we fill our travel mugs and then fill the pint+thermos and go!

Neighbors absolutely loved their Keurig when they first got it a year or so ago.  Loved the fact they could each have a different variety cup after cup after cup.  After a year they still loved the convenience and variety but were getting really tired of the cost per cup.  Just a little food for thought to go with your brew.  

Finally, I've loved my Cuisinart makers.  Over the past dozen years or so we've gone through three.  They're warrantied for 3 years.  Top snaps off the pot?  My fault when trying to cram it into the dishwasher, but when I called to tell them it snapped off they didn't ask how.   Shipped the part fast and free. Same with any other little issue I've had, not that there have been many.  The first two were Grind-and-Brew styles and they had a few recurring issues.  This one is their Brew Station that has a coffeemaker and hot water reservoir for tea, etc.  LOVE IT!  Not one problem in nearly 3 years (I've jinxed myself, haven't I  ).


----------



## Somebunny

I have the same coffee maker Mrs. LMB it replaced our Cuisinart that lasted about a year before burning up (literally). 

My main complaint with the Keurig coffee I have been served, is that I don't find it hot enough. Perhaps there is a way to change the temp?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny, didn't you call Cuisinart?  They would have replaced the unit for you!


----------



## Somebunny

Cooking Goddess said:


> Somebunny, didn't you call Cuisinart?  They would have replaced the unit for you!



Ah CG, we looked high and low for our receipt, thought we bought it at Costco but couldn't remember.  DH thought we had owned it too long  to return.  I spent some tone on the Cuisinart forums, where other folks said they got no where with similar problems, so just decided to let it go.  We are happy with our Mr. Coffee


----------



## vitauta

Somebunny said:


> I have the same coffee maker Mrs. LMB it replaced our Cuisinart that lasted about a year before burning up (literally).
> 
> My main complaint with the Keurig coffee I have been served, is that I don't find it hot enough. Perhaps there is a way to change the temp?




not hot enough?  tell me you're kidding, please, somebun!  the problem i had  
with my keurig coffee was that it was tongue-burning hot. here i was, finally able to brew a mug of coffee in less than one minute, but then had to wait five minutes before i could begin to drink it!! i don't add cream or sugar, so no help there, either...my solution? don't shoot me--i found a coffee blend so strong that it could withstand my adding a couple of ounces cold water without disturbing its bold, robust flavor....


----------



## Alix

My Keurig has a temperature adjustment thingy. It says "brew temp". Mine is set for 192, which is considered optimal, but you can adjust it.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> My Keurig has a temperature adjustment thingy. It says "brew temp". Mine is set for 192, which is considered optimal, but you can adjust it.




where is that thingy located, lexi?


----------



## Alix

What version of Keurig do you have vitauta? The programmable ones have a menu button and it scrolls through Auto on/off, time settings, brew temp etc. Mine is on the little round screen where the clock is located. Top right hand side.


----------



## vitauta

i bought keurig's 'elite' (b60) after my b70 platinum started acting up in january.  the b60 does not appear to be programmable. but, i guess i have made peace with my too-hot coffeemaker.  oddly enough, it seems my new keurig brews hotter than the deluxe platinum before it....


----------



## Alix

I think mine is a special edition. Somewhere between the elite and the platinum.


----------



## FrankZ

Alix said:


> My Keurig has a temperature adjustment thingy.



Yer like one of those industry people who talk in lingo.


----------



## Alix

FrankZ=Smart arse. 

I believe vitauta and I speak the same language.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> FrankZ=Smart arse.
> 
> I believe vitauta and I speak the same language.




never trust anyone under the age of thirty, or who doesn't know what a doohickey is....


----------



## Alix

Or a thingamabob.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> never trust anyone under the age of thirty, or who doesn't know what a doohickey is....


 
I agree. I have a doohickey and a thingamagig. Even my hardware man knows about them. He sold them to me. 

 And for those who are too young to know, a Doohickey is not a mark on your neck.


----------



## Andy M.

As I mentioned earlier, SO brought home a Keurig.  It is the Platinum K75 model with 12 coffees for $180 (Kohl's).  

I did some checking and found a K75 at Costco for $149. with 60 coffees and a refillable cup so we can brew our own coffee.  So I bought the Costco K75 and SO will return the other to Kohl's.

Now we have to give it a try and see if we like it.

My thanks to everyone who offered advice and their experiences.


----------



## Somebunny

I have alot of whatchamacallits,  it's seems as I get older I have more of them along with doohickeys, thingamabobs/jigs and so on, and a l know alot of people called whatshername, whatsherbutt or "his" I could go on and on, if only I could remember...........   

Just to keep on topic here, Andy please let us know what you think of your new "brewer"!


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> I have alot of whatchamacallits, it's seems as I get older I have more of them along with doohickeys, thingamabobs/jigs and so on, and a l know alot of people called whatshername, whatsherbutt or "his" I could go on and on, if only I could remember...........
> 
> Just to keep on topic here, Andy please let us know what you think of your new "brewer"!


 
Most of my friends are named whatshername. Hard to tell them apart.

Andy, good luck with your new purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## Andy M.

I just finished setting up and programming the coffee maker.  I brewed a 12 ounce cup of Newman's Special Blend - Extra Bold Medium Roast.  I can attest it's hot enough.  It smelled great filling the cup and tastes pretty good.


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> I just finished setting up and programming the coffee maker.  I brewed a 12 ounce cup of Newman's Special Blend - Extra Bold Medium Roast.  I can attest it's hot enough.  It smelled great filling the cup and tastes pretty good.




Witht he cost of k-cups and the maker I would think it better be better than "pretty good".  You can get "pretty good" a lot cheaper.


----------



## Alix

I just found Greatcoffee.com but they don't deliver to Canada dang it!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I just finished setting up and programming the coffee maker. I brewed a 12 ounce cup of Newman's Special Blend - Extra Bold Medium Roast. I can attest it's hot enough. It smelled great filling the cup and tastes pretty good.


 
Super.

I'm fortunate enough to have K-cups at the local hardware store. I don't need to buy a boatload to get a decent price and I can change flavors instantly. What started out as a 5' wide section has turned into both sides of an aisle. I love that too sweet hot chocolate, too. Café Express or something like that. It's good when you need a chocolate fix.
I wasn't a fan of Newman's coffee, myself. Not strong enough.


----------



## vitauta

aw frankZ, let's allow andy some space and time to test and taste, to experiment with and explore his new keurig toy and keurig's vast coffee fields, free from all other's coffee preferences.  i am confident that andy will reach a scientifically sound assessment of the keurig subject, utilizing his usual logic-driven method of inquiry....


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> I just found Greatcoffee.com but they don't deliver to Canada dang it!





what was it about greatcoffee.com again?  better prices for keurig brands?


----------



## Andy M.

FrankZ said:


> Witht he cost of k-cups and the maker I would think it better be better than "pretty good".  You can get "pretty good" a lot cheaper.



You've made that point.  I was taste testing one of the 60 free coffees we got with the pot.  I can also use a 'My K-Cup' device to brew my usual coffee.

We bought this because we wanted the convenience.  We were tired of brewing two pots of coffee so SO could have her decaf and I could have my dark roast.


----------



## Alix

vitauta said:


> what was it about greatcoffee.com again?  better prices for keurig brands?



Good prices, low shipping cost. Unfortunately they won't ship to me and have no plans to do so. Which is OK. I'll stick with Tweed and Hickory, the prices are wicked good and the little tea bag coffee things are more environmentally friendly and cheap as heck too. ($12.99 for 50). I am constantly trolling for good deals. I'll post if I find any super deals.


----------



## pacanis

Alix, where is that deal on their website?


----------



## Alix

Its the coffee pods. Here is the link. Look for Santa's Blend. Very smooth, medium roast. Says its flavored but its not really.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks!
I didn't find that section before. Those are some good deals.


----------



## Alix

Good coffee too. We buy them for work and the preferences there are French Dark roast, Columbian, and Highland Grogg.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finishing a cup of Tully's French Roast and I like it.  SO made a cup with her own coffee.  She said it was a little strong.  Fewer grinds next time.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> Good coffee too. We buy them for work and the preferences there are French Dark roast, Columbian, and Highland Grogg.


 
So many to choose from... 

I imagine the best thing to do is look for a sampler box or order the smaller quantities, like I did already with the K cups, until I find one I like. Then I'll commit to 50.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My favorites:

Green Mountain
Dark Magic - dark roast
Double Black Diamond -dark roast
Sumatran Reserve - dark roast

Tully's
Breakfast Blend - light roast
House Blend - medium roast

Caribou
Daybreak - med roast
Obsidian - dark roast

I get all Extra Bolds, because I like lots of coffee (10-12 oz) and a couple of teas.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, but I mean those Kienna pods.
It adds a whole bunch more flavors to the Keurig arsenal.


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> You've made that point.  I was taste testing one of the 60 free coffees we got with the pot.  I can also use a 'My K-Cup' device to brew my usual coffee.
> 
> We bought this because we wanted the convenience.  We were tired of brewing two pots of coffee so SO could have her decaf and I could have my dark roast.




Andy,

As long as you are happy that is what matters.  

Ok, so I suppose yer SO can be happy too.


----------



## Andy M.

FrankZ said:


> ...Ok, so I suppose yer SO can be happy too.




This is actually my first priority.


----------



## Alix

pacanis, with the coffee pods you can create your own sampler. There is a link somewhere that will walk you thru it. You can do 50 different samples if you like. We did a 25 pack and got a couple of each type to see who liked what. Its a very smart way to let folks try their product without committing to giant portions. You do need the little adapter thingy though.   

Oh, their customer service rocks too. They sent me the wrong stuff once. Told me to enjoy it and sent me a replacement asap.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Alix, you answered two thoughts (questions) with one post.
I noticed that little adapter thingy when I cruised Kienna's actual website. I hadn't seen the adapter mentioned on Tweed's site. It looks different than the one I have for brewing bulk coffee, so surmised that one would not work as well.
Maybe if I call and throw together a sampler package they will throw it in.


----------



## Alix

Sometimes they have coupon specials, but the one that added the adapter was on last month. You just missed it. Its only $7 I think.


----------



## Somebunny

Alix said:


> Its the coffee pods. Here is the link. Look for Santa's Blend. Very smooth, medium roast. Says its flavored but its not really.



Alix, what kind of brewer do you use these pods with?  We have a senseo at work, the pods that it uses look quite the same.  We find it increasingly difficult  to find pods for the Senseo in the grocery stores, maybe these will work.


----------



## Alix

I have a Keurig. I don't know if they would work, but I suspect they would. You can buy a 10 sized sampler and give it a try. Not too expensive that way. I just realized that Bed, Bath and Beyond carried these too.


----------



## Andy M.

I've noticed a wide variance in K-Cup prices.  BB&B had them today for $1 each in a 12 pack.  Our supermarket had them for $6 for a 12 pack.  Costco has them for about $0.38 each in a 50 pack.

SO likes the Nantucket Blend and I really like the Tully's French Roast.  I also tried a cup of Dunkin Donuts dark roast using the My K-Cup thingy.

Sadly, SO is dangerous with new gadgets.  She gets up earlier than I in the morning.  So the night before, I filled the My K-Cup with her decaf.  I explained that when she came to the kitchen, the coffee maker would be on and the water would be hot and all she had to do was press the BREW button.

When I came down later, she was all upset, had reprogrammed the clock on the Keurig and changed the cup size.  She actually got a cup of coffee out of it.

This last night I explained it all again, stressing that all *she had to do was press the BREW button*.  When she got up, she decided she wanted a Nantucket Blend so she took out the My K-cup and put in the NB cup, not realizing she had to put in the K cup holder.  She got a cup of hot water.  Then she figured that part out and got a cup of coffee.  In the process, she had scrambled the clock and reset it for PM instead of AM.

I don't know if the coffee maker or I will be the first to break down.


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> Times change, things change. SO and I are now considering a one cup coffee maker. After reading this and a couple of other threads on where to get coffee, I'm floundering is a sea of information.
> 
> So, one step at a time.
> 
> Fred, I see you bought a commercial model (#145). Are you happy with that/are there any issues? Do you know if there are still issues with the Platinum series?
> 
> We use mugs that hold about 10 ounces of coffee (before cream). Do we need different K-Cups pr do we do 2 K-Cups to fill a mug?


If you only want one cup at a time with an optional refill a small cafetiere is your best bet. Ground coffee in the glass container - boil kettle - pour water just off the boil onto the grounds - allow to brew for a few minutes (depends on your personal taste) - stir - pres down plunger - pour into cup - drink. Seemples as the meerkats say.


----------



## Andy M.

Mad Cook said:


> If you only want one cup at a time with an optional refill a small cafetiere is your best bet. Ground coffee in the glass container - boil kettle - pour water just off the boil onto the grounds - allow to brew for a few minutes (depends on your personal taste) - stir - pres down plunger - pour into cup - drink. Seemples as the meerkats say.



All set, thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I've noticed a wide variance in K-Cup prices.  BB&B had them today for $1 each in a 12 pack.  Our supermarket had them for $6 for a 12 pack.  Costco has them for about $0.38 each in a 50 pack.
> 
> SO likes the Nantucket Blend and I really like the Tully's French Roast.  I also tried a cup of Dunkin Donuts dark roast using the My K-Cup thingy.
> 
> Sadly, SO is dangerous with new gadgets.  She gets up earlier than I in the morning.  So the night before, I filled the My K-Cup with her decaf.  I explained that when she came to the kitchen, the coffee maker would be on and the water would be hot and all she had to do was press the BREW button.
> 
> When I came down later, she was all upset, had reprogrammed the clock on the Keurig and changed the cup size.  She actually got a cup of coffee out of it.
> 
> This last night I explained it all again, stressing that all *she had to do was press the BREW button*.  When she got up, she decided she wanted a Nantucket Blend so she took out the My K-cup and put in the NB cup, not realizing she had to put in the K cup holder.  She got a cup of hot water.  Then she figured that part out and got a cup of coffee.  In the process, she had scrambled the clock and reset it for PM instead of AM.
> 
> I don't know if the coffee maker or I will be the first to break down.



I am not laughing...

Shrek has fits when he notices I have put a mug on that we haven't tested for size...really goes nuts when he notices I've hit the 12 ounce at the same time...


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am not laughing...
> 
> Shrek has fits when he notices I have put a mug on that we haven't tested for size...really goes nuts when he notices I've hit the 12 ounce at the same time...




hah, men!  and, you ARE testing it for size.

i think andy is gonna be okay.  did you know, he even has a 'thingy' now.  very promising, i'd say....


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> ...he even has a 'thingy' now.  very promising, i'd say....




I used to say doohickie but thingy is easier to type.


----------



## pacanis

Gee Andy. And I thought I was bad pressing brew and forgetting to put my mug under the dispenser


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Should see Shrek's eyes pop out and steam from his ears when I put an unproven cup on, set it for 12 oz. and then WALK AWAY!!!

I understand "doohickey", "thingy" and "thingamajig".  It's all in the context and body language.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'll admit, I succumbed to subliminal DC suggestions and the need for a new toy.  I am now the proud owner of a Keurig Platinum, following a Costco foray.  We got the same deal that Andy got.   Got the 60 free cups, which will last us for a very long time.  We don't drink much coffee, and have just not been happy with the Cuisinart that grinds and brews, as it's a pain to clean and was never hot enough.  So far, I'm very pleased with this little machine!  We did the initial test on French Vanilla as it was expendable and we don't care for flavored coffees, and were very impressed!  It was so much hotter than what the Cuisinart would brew, and quite good!  Hopefully more experimentation won't keep me up too late....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Conga-rats Dawg!  Enjoy!  Funny, I actually drink less now, simply because I don't feel I have to finish off a pot a coffee.  Now I don't even have headaches from lack of caffiene.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks PF!  Oh, how I remember that caffeine withdrawal headache.  

I'm excited to try the whatever cup with my hibiscus tea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like the hot water feature for tea, good thing, I have gobs of tea bags.  The only tea K-Cups I have are Sleepytime and English Breakfast.   I go through lots of those.

Now don't sit up all night trying the next interesting.  And be sure to write down the ones you have tried with a short review so you can remember which ones you liked.  I take the odd ones that come as samples or ones we don't care for to work and put them in the front conference room for others to try.


----------



## pacanis

I'm not a tea drinker, but that Sleepytime was good. I drank it straight up and enjoyed the flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'm not a tea drinker, but that Sleepytime was good. I drank it straight up and enjoyed the flavor.




It's a nightly ritual, just smelling it makes me start to relax.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, good aroma, too.
Does it actually make you sleepy, or is it caffeine free?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Yes, good aroma, too.
> Does it actually make you sleepy, or is it caffeine free?



Chamomile tea is sleep inducing, the tea is completely caffiene free.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. I was wondering.
It didn't make me sleepy, but not much does.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I was wondering.
> It didn't make me sleepy, but not much does.



Well, it's not like a rubber mallet or a brick, but used as a habit each night, it starts signaling your brain it's time to go to sleep.


----------



## vitauta

Andy M. said:


> Just finishing a cup of Tully's French Roast and I like it.  SO made a cup with her own coffee.  She said it was a little strong.  Fewer grinds next time.




if you like tully's french roast, andy, then do try tully's extra bold italian roast too.  it's a powerhouse brew, a good first morning cuppa.


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> if you like tully's french roast, andy, then do try tully's extra bold italian roast too.  it's a powerhouse brew, a good first morning cuppa.



I'll have to check the variety pack for that.


----------



## Dawgluver

:sigh:  So far, DH has powered through all the decaf and the tea with the Keurig.  Now he's into the high test. Fer Pete's sake, we just bought it.

So my theory about 60 K- cups lasting for eons is no longer valid.  At least he's having fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> :sigh:  So far, DH has powered through all the decaf and the tea with the Keurig.  Now he's into the high test. Fer Pete's sake, we just bought it.
> 
> So my theory about 60 K- cups lasting for eons is no longer valid.  At least he's having fun.



Geeze... by the time you catch up with him he'll be in Tucson, AZ.


----------



## Addie

You folks are having too much fun with your new toy. I am going to finally get to use my mini pie maker that I bought so very long ago. Time for me to have fun. Apple pies coming up.


----------



## Andy M.

Tried a cup of Emeril's coffee this AM.  I don't like it as much as the Tully's FR.  Still my Favorite.


----------



## Alix

Dawgluver, that is too funny! I can just see him "testing" each different flavor. Its a great little gadget. Hope you get to try one or two types!


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> *she had to do was press the BREW button*.
> 
> I don't know if the coffee maker or I will be the first to break down.




Andy,

I suppose you could fix the situation by getting up and pushing the button for her.


----------



## Andy M.

FrankZ said:


> Andy,
> 
> I suppose you could fix the situation by getting up and pushing the button for her.




You're absolutely right!  Now, if you could just get her to stay in bed until I wake up...

This morning all went well.  She prepped her My K-Cup last night with her own coffee and successfully brewed her coffee this morning.


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> You're absolutely right!  Now, if you could just get her to stay in bed until I wake up...
> 
> This morning all went well.  She prepped her My K-Cup last night with her own coffee and successfully brewed her coffee this morning.




Good deal.. I suppose any new technology has a learning curve.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> You're absolutely right!  Now, if you could just get her to stay in bed until I wake up...
> 
> This morning all went well.  She prepped her My K-Cup last night with her own coffee and successfully brewed her coffee this morning.



And there was much rejoicing.  

Question for the Keurig veterans:  I found a packet containing a Keurig water filter that I have yet to install.  Am I supposed to?  Does it make a difference?


----------



## Andy M.

It can't hurt.  You have to soak and rinse it then put it into the holder and snap it in place.  Not sure if it's necessary.  Depends on your water.  

The Keurig website wants $25 for 6.


----------



## Mad Cook

pacanis said:


> I use a Cuisinart drip coffee maker and either Folgers or Maxwell House, whichever is on sale. That's where my tastes lie at the moment. The coffee was getting kind of bitter so I cleaned the machine and replaced the filter. Now it tastes like crap  Using the same amount of coffee the flavor is too weak, like water. And one extra scoop makes it taste plain nasty. Not really bitter, just bad. Not like coffee at all. The fact that I've made a couple pots that taste very weak has me ruling out that it picked up some kind of taste from cleaning the machine, otherwise the bad taste should be even stronger. Plus I was very thorough in rinsing it.
> 
> I guess my next option is to open a new can of coffee and see if that helps, but I've never had coffee go bad before, so I have my doubts if that is the problem. I just wasn't sure if it could be something I overlooked. You've got hot water and you've got grounds, what more is there? Could the water be running through the machine too quickly or something? Do machines go bad without something noticeable breaking and they simply start brewing bad coffee?
> 
> And I am doing my best to not let this be the reason to jump into a fancier machine


May I suggest that you store the coffee in the freezer when you've opened a new pack? Ground coffee starts to go downhill as soon as it's exposed to air so an airtight container (Lock & Lock or Tupperware) in the freezer keeps it in good condition and tasting better for longer. You can use it straight from the freezer.

I was given this tip many years ago from the horse's mouth ie  an employee of Whittards of Chelsea, the coffee merchants, and it works.


----------



## Andy M.

So many coffee vendors now recommend not freezing the coffee.  Coffee is often sold in foil lined bags with a one way air valve so you can expel air and so coffee gases can escape.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've read that if you freeze coffee, every time you take it out of the freezer, there's some condensation, and the moisture from the freeze-thaw cycle makes it deteriorate.  We keep our whole beans in the fridge, mostly to keep it out of the way, though it probably has the same condensation issue.  With the K-cups, they're all individually packaged and sealed, so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Alix

Dawgluver, you don't really need the water filter. You WILL need to descale your Keurig if you don't use distilled water in it though. I do a vinegar soak overnight in the one at work about 2x a year. Make sure when you fill the reservoir with vinegar you run a cup or two through the machine to get it into all the spots inside. Then run LOTS of clear water through before you make coffee that morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:


> Dawgluver, you don't really need the water filter. You WILL need to descale your Keurig if you don't use distilled water in it though. I do a vinegar soak overnight in the one at work about 2x a year. Make sure when you fill the reservoir with vinegar you run a cup or two through the machine to get it into all the spots inside. Then run LOTS of clear water through before you make coffee that morning.



Thanks Alix!  I  always did that with the other coffeemakers.  I told DH to not use tap water.  He had a coffee buzz going, not sure he heard me.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Alix! I always did that with the other coffeemakers. I told DH to not use tap water. He had a coffee buzz going, not sure he heard me.


 
I have a Mr Coffe Drip. I am always stunned at all the YUK that comes out in that first cleaning with the vinegar. My biggest problem is cleaning the pot. I just keep making pot after pot and never really looking at it. Then it catches my eye and I am horrified. The next pot has to wait until I clean the pot. Fill it with hot water, a drop of dish liquid and a small glug of bleach. In five minutes, it looks like new.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Alix said:


> Dawgluver, you don't really need the water filter...



Depends on the taste of your water.  Our town's has a bit of a funky taste to me.  When I ran out I could tell the difference so I ended up using the filtered water from the refrigerator dispenser.  Takes too long with coldcold water though so I bought new filters for my coffeemaker right quick.


----------



## Andy M.

We don't drink the water out of the faucets here.  It's well water and has an unpleasant taste to us.  We buy spring water by the gallon from our local supermarket and use that for drinking/coffee/ice/etc.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have well water, and a Culligan softening system, with potassium chloride, not sodium chloride.  The cold water is unfiltered.  

I think I'll stick in the filter, what could go wrong?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> ...The Keurig website wants $25 for 6 (filters).



We get bagged coffee shipped to us from Green Mountain Coffee as members of their Coffee Club, which is free.  For Keurig owners they have free shipping if you order so many boxes.  FWIW the Tully's FR is $16.49 for 24 cups, $13.98 with club membership.  The 80 cup box is $49.99 ($42.39 club).  Green Mountain also sells the water filters for the retail price but if you are in the Coffee Club they are $21.16.  Don't know if the entire order would be free or they prorate the cost, but for you Keurig owners it wouldn't hurt to check Green Mountain Coffee Roasters.  They actually offer tons of brands.  They've been buying up or partnering with lots of companies lately.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> We get bagged coffee shipped to us from Green Mountain Coffee as members of their Coffee Club, which is free.  For Keurig owners they have free shipping if you order so many boxes.  FWIW the Tully's FR is $16.49 for 24 cups, $13.98 with club membership.  The 80 cup box is $49.99 ($42.39 club).  Green Mountain also sells the water filters for the retail price but if you are in the Coffee Club they are $21.16.  Don't know if the entire order would be free or they prorate the cost, but for you Keurig owners it wouldn't hurt to check Green Mountain Coffee Roasters.  They actually offer tons of brands.  They've been buying up or partnering with lots of companies lately.



Good info, thanks CG!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> We get bagged coffee shipped to us from Green Mountain Coffee as members of their Coffee Club, which is free.  For Keurig owners they have free shipping if you order so many boxes.  FWIW the Tully's FR is $16.49 for 24 cups, $13.98 with club membership.  The 80 cup box is $49.99 ($42.39 club).  Green Mountain also sells the water filters for the retail price but if you are in the Coffee Club they are $21.16.  Don't know if the entire order would be free or they prorate the cost, but for you Keurig owners it wouldn't hurt to check Green Mountain Coffee Roasters.  They actually offer tons of brands.  They've been buying up or partnering with lots of companies lately.



That's where I get the coffees we drink the most, it's also up to you how often a scheduled order is placed.  I'm at every two months right now and I can always place an extra order if I choose.


----------



## Andy M.

Not sure if this was mentioned before.  Green Mountain Coffee owns Keurig.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It makes sense.  And if they don't own something they very well might be in some sort of product partnership with them:  Our Family of Brands 

Even mighty Starbucks has to come to the Green Mountain if they want their product used in a Keurig.  _BwaHaHaHa!_


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> I've read that if you freeze coffee, every time you take it out of the freezer, there's some condensation, and the moisture from the freeze-thaw cycle makes it deteriorate. We keep our whole beans in the fridge, mostly to keep it out of the way, though it probably has the same condensation issue. With the K-cups, they're all individually packaged and sealed, so it shouldn't be an issue.


Once the packaging is open the coffee goes off in a matter of days even if you try to remove the air by hand and reseal the pack. The only way of getting round this would be to use one of those home vacuum sealers which would be a pain in the neck if you only drank one cup of coffee a day let alone several. 

The freezing notion does work - I've been using it for years - and it works well. I used to be able to buy small amounts of coffee beans and grind them myself as I needed them which is the best way of getting fresh coffee but the coffee merchant's shop in the village closed and we can only buy coffee beans in large packs at the supermarket.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chamomile tea is sleep inducing, the tea is completely caffiene free.



Doesn't it have mint too? I find chamomile relaxing and I find mint sleep inducing.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> It can't hurt.  You have to soak and rinse it then put it into the holder and snap it in place.  Not sure if it's necessary.  Depends on your water.
> 
> The Keurig website wants $25 for 6.



That's about the same price as Brita filters sat Costco. I wonder if they filter the same amount of water.


----------



## bakechef

I use the Instapure faucet mount filter system.   4 filters are about $16 and get me about a year of filtered water.   This is so much cheaper than the Pur that we had previously.   The Instapure filters 100 more gallons per filter than the Pur and costs $4 per filter instead of an average of $15 for the Pur.  I got this system at Lowe's home improvement and I think Amazon has them as well.  

The water tastes good enough that I don't use the filters that came with my Tassimo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Doesn't it have mint too? I find chamomile relaxing and I find mint sleep inducing.



Yes it has mint, too!


----------



## Alix

Green Mountain costs $20 to ship to Canada or you can order through the sites they sponsor. I just use the Keurig site or Tweed & Hickory as they are cheaper for me.


----------



## Andy M.

Yesterday I had a Caribou coffee which was pretty good and today I had the Tully's House Blend - also pretty good.  Tully's French Roast is still tops on my list.


----------



## Alix

Do you have any Van Houtte to try? Folgers Black Silk is a fan favorite here too.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Do you have any Van Houtte to try? Folgers Black Silk is a fan favorite here too.




Neither.  I'm jut going through the 60 we got for free and my own stuff to form opinions.

We got:

12 Nantucket
12 Tullys FR
12 Newman's Special Blend
12 Tullys House Blend
12 Variety Pack.

The variety pack has some a decaf, two flavored coffees, a herbal tea and several coffees, regular and extra bold.  Oh, wait, the French Vanilla is Van Houtte.


----------



## Alix

I liked the Nantucket. Haven't bought those though. Van Houtte has a couple of flavors we like but the French Vanilla isn't one of them.  The butterscotch is very nice and my daughter quite likes that one. The raspberry chocolate truffle is a favorite at work.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> I liked the Nantucket. Haven't bought those though. Van Houtte has a couple of flavors we like but the French Vanilla isn't one of them.  The butterscotch is very nice and my daughter quite likes that one. The raspberry chocolate truffle is a favorite at work.



I'm not a fan of flavored coffees.  We also have a hazelnut.  We're having family visit in a few weeks, I'll save those for them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're with you Andy, flavored coffees are good for other folk.  Himself likes Nantucket best.  I like trying all the different varieties from various growing regions.  For me it's a toss-up as to whether I prefer Guatamalan Finca dos Marias or Mocha Java, but I think the latter has an edge.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek likes the Nantucket, I just replaced the Tully's Breakfast Blend with it on my next order.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're with you Andy, flavored coffees are good for other folk.  Himself likes Nantucket best.  I like trying all the different varieties from various growing regions.  For me it's a toss-up as to whether I prefer Guatamalan Finca dos Marias or Mocha Java, but I think the latter has an edge.



I only drink coffee (two cups) in the morning.  One to wake up and a second with food (breakfast).  If I was one who drank coffee all day and had a cup in the evening, a flavored coffee may be good.  But I don't, so it isn't...


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> I only drink coffee (two cups) in the morning.  One to wake up and a second with food (breakfast).  If I was one who drank coffee all day and had a cup in the evening, a flavored coffee may be good.  But I don't, so it isn't...



We're not flavored coffee fans either.

We tried the free Newman's Own med roast (made 2 cups from 1 pod) and we didn't care for it.  Too harsh.   All the other pods we've had have been really good.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> We're not flavored coffee fans either.
> 
> We tried the free Newman's Own med roast (made 2 cups from 1 pod) and we didn't care for it.  Too harsh.   All the other pods we've had have been really good.




Turns out my sister got a Keurig for Mother's Day and is experimenting.  I offered her the Newmans for a test.  I had it for a second time today and still don't like it so I'm willing to give it away.  She mentioned a Gloria Jean coffee she really likes but I don't know which one.


----------



## bakechef

I like regular coffee with a flavored creamer, usually vanilla with my favorite being Natural Bliss.  

It's not that I want to cover up the coffee flavor, it's just that I think that vanilla goes well with coffee and helps smooth out the flavor a bit, without taking over the flavor of the coffee.  Flavored coffee always tastes very artificial to me.  I like the option of having plain coffee and adding flavor if I wish.


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> I like regular coffee with a flavored creamer, usually vanilla with my favorite being Natural Bliss.
> 
> It's not that I want to cover up the coffee flavor, it's just that I think that vanilla goes well with coffee and helps smooth out the flavor a bit, without taking over the flavor of the coffee.  Flavored coffee always tastes very artificial to me.  I like the option of having plain coffee and adding flavor if I wish.



Sounds like a smart way to go.  I just don't drink flavored coffee because I'm an old stick-in-the-mud who doesn't like change.


----------



## pacanis

I still prefer the Donut Shop coffee in the K-cups. I didn't care for Newman's and Nantucket was too weak.
Flavored coffees? That's what hot chocolate is for 
I still need to get around to ordering a sample pack of the Kinns... (whatever) coffee pods.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Turns out my sister got a Keurig for Mother's Day and is experimenting.  I offered her the Newmans for a test.  I had it for a second time today and still don't like it so I'm willing to give it away.  She mentioned a Gloria Jean coffee she really likes but I don't know which one.



We got 2 free boxes of Tully's and one of Nantucket, both very good.  Will probably gift someone with the box of Newman's Own, unless it improves with copious amounts of cream and Kahlua.  We got 1 pod of Gloria Jean's in the mixed sample box, but it's hazelnut, so haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I still prefer the Donut Shop coffee in the K-cups. I didn't care for Newman's and Nantucket was too weak.
> Flavored coffees? That's what hot chocolate is for
> I still need to get around to ordering a sample pack of the Kinns... (whatever) coffee pods.



I liked the donut shop we got in the variety pack.


----------



## Alix

I REALLY like Gloria Jean's coffee. Hazelnut is a flavor I DON'T like though. The butter toffee is like dessert and coffee all in one cup with no calories! Hee hee hee. 

Its interesting to see that everyone seems to agree about lots of the coffee types. 

Andy, the Van Houtte also has a Belgian Chocolate flavor that is more dessert in a cup. 

pacanis, when you do get around to ordering the Kienna pods will you let us know what you liked?


----------



## pacanis

I will go one farther, I will tell you what I didn't like ;^)


----------



## Alix

Sounds good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I still prefer the Donut Shop coffee in the K-cups. I didn't care for Newman's and Nantucket was too weak.
> Flavored coffees? That's what hot chocolate is for
> I still need to get around to ordering a sample pack of the Kinns... (whatever) coffee pods.



Nantucket Blend is made for an 8 ounce cup, it is not an Extra Bold flavor for 10 & 12 ounces.

I am finally down to no half and half in my coffee, just sugar.  Now I get to cut back on that.  Trying to get healthy is killing me!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

We are wimps.  We use the factory mug pre-set.  DH will drink an occasional dishwater/used tennis shoe cup of coffee at work.  I don't drink work coffee at all.

Used to be, we would have a nice home brewed coffee on weekends.  We like a good, flavorful, strong coffee, but then we shake and jitter out the door.  I used to have a Gevalia Kenyan subscription, but we shook and jittered away from that.  Really good coffee, too heavy on the caffeine.

This Keurig machine is such fun, and so far, no caffeine OD!  Love the Nantucket!


----------



## Andy M.

You have to take out the black K-cup holder that's in the coffee maker so you can use the My K-Cup with your own coffee.

This morning I found out what happens when you put a K-Cup in the coffee maker, close the lid and press BREW without putting the black K-Cup holder back in.

Since no hole has been punched in the bottom of the k-Cup, the water just dribbles out all over the place then the coffeemaker just sits there telling me it's brewing.  I opened the lid and more water ran out.  When it stopped, I replaced the black K-Cup holder and reintroduced the K-Cup and brewed again.  I got about a half cup of something which I tossed.

I restarted with a fresh K-Cup and got a nice cup of coffee.  Live and learn.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> You have to take out the black K-cup holder that's in the coffee maker so you can use the My K-Cup with your own coffee.
> 
> This morning I found out what happens when you put a K-Cup in the coffee maker, close the lid and press BREW without putting the black K-Cup holder back in.
> 
> Since no hole has been punched in the bottom of the k-Cup, the water just dribbles out all over the place then the coffeemaker just sits there telling me it's brewing.  I opened the lid and more water ran out.  When it stopped, I replaced the black K-Cup holder and reintroduced the K-Cup and brewed again.  I got about a half cup of something which I tossed.
> 
> I restarted with a fresh K-Cup and got a nice cup of coffee.  Live and learn.



This is VERY good information.

Thanks Andy!


----------



## pacanis

I have an aftermarket brew-your-own and you don't have to remove anything from the machine to use it. It's shaped pretty much like a K-cup.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I have an aftermarket brew-your-own and you don't have to remove anything from the machine to use it. It's shaped pretty much like a K-cup.



That's interesting.  Where did you get it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> That's interesting.  Where did you get it?



I got mine at BB&B, have also seen them at Wally World.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, I'll check it out.  There will be times when SO and I want our own coffee and this would save washing out the thing between cups.


----------



## pacanis

I got it at Amazon, Andy.
Ekobrew Cup, Refillable Cup for Keurig K-cup Brewers, Brown, 1-Count: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## FrankZ

I have never been a fan of anything hazelnut.

I have tried numerous flavored coffees and never found anything that kept an interest.  I don't want a mocha flavored coffee, I will take a mocha though.  I have always said I favor bold simple flavors.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Sounds like a smart way to go. I just don't drink flavored coffee because I'm an old stick-in-the-mud who doesn't like change.


 
Ditto here Andy. Coffee please. Just plain coffee. House brand will do at Dunkie's. Otherwise, Folger's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hey...my cup is empty...how did that happen?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hey...my cup is empty...how did that happen?


 
Silly girl. Didn't you notice the hole in the top?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I realized I was home and hadn't made one here...I like my Friday night coffee.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> You have to take out the black K-cup holder that's in the coffee maker so you can use the My K-Cup with your own coffee.
> 
> This morning I found out what happens when you put a K-Cup in the coffee maker, close the lid and press BREW without putting the black K-Cup holder back in.
> 
> Since no hole has been punched in the bottom of the k-Cup, the water just dribbles out all over the place then the coffeemaker just sits there telling me it's brewing.  I opened the lid and more water ran out.  When it stopped, I replaced the black K-Cup holder and reintroduced the K-Cup and brewed again.  I got about a half cup of something which I tossed.
> 
> I restarted with a fresh K-Cup and got a nice cup of coffee.  Live and learn.



Every once in a while the filter cone doesn't seat itself right in the coffeemaker.  We'll hear the coffee start to drip and before you know it you can hear the coffee hitting the warming burner and hissing all over!  Since our pots range between 6 and 10 cups (depends on how the day started  ) we have some room for error - and that's a good thing!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

FrankZ said:


> I have never been a fan of anything hazelnut....



Not even hazelnuts with chocolate?  Ritter-Sport make a to-die-for chocolate bar (milk or dark) with whole hazelnuts.  It's my go-to bite of decadence. (I'm easy to please.  )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would say nothing Hazelnut _flavored_.  Toasted hazelnuts are divine and I will never turn down Nutella...well except for the excessive sugar rush...


----------



## FrankZ

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not even hazelnuts with chocolate?  Ritter-Sport make a to-die-for chocolate bar (milk or dark) with whole hazelnuts.  It's my go-to bite of decadence. (I'm easy to please.  )



Just not a fan of the hazelnut.  There are enough other things that get the chocolate coating so you get to have all the hazelnuts coated in chocolate.


----------



## taxlady

FrankZ said:


> I have never been a fan of anything hazelnut.
> 
> I have tried numerous flavored coffees and never found anything that kept an interest.  I don't want a mocha flavored coffee, I will take a mocha though.  I have always said I favor bold simple flavors.



I really like hazelnuts unless they are squished, yuck! I have yet to taste a flavoured coffee that didn't taste of yucky chemicals.


----------



## Alix

Clearly you all have more refined palettes than I do. I love me some flavored coffee. I do agree there are some that are quite chemical tasting, but there are lots that we really like. 

I'm another one who dislikes hazelnut FLAVORING but I love hazelnuts themselves...and nutella is divine.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Clearly you all have more refined palettes than I do. I love me some flavored coffee. I do agree there are some that are quite chemical tasting, but there are lots that we really like.
> 
> I'm another one who dislikes hazelnut FLAVORING but I love hazelnuts themselves...and nutella is divine.



My palette may well not be more refined than yours. I gave up on flavoured coffees a long time ago. There might be non-chemical tasting ones now. And I can't stand Nutella. I have to ask when some dessert claims to have praline, 'cause some people think that means squished hazelnuts.


----------



## Alix

I thought praline was pecans.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:


> I thought praline was pecans.



It is.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> I thought praline was pecans.



So did I. After getting a piece of cheesecake that was ruined with that squished hazelnut paste, I looked up praline on Wikipedia, http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY, and learned that the pecan stuff is "American praline". It turns out that there are a number of different confections with nuts that are called pralines.

When I lived in Denmark I got tricked by the word, "nougat". I only knew about white nougat. There is also dark nougat. "German nougat" is that horrible hazelnut paste.


----------



## Alix

Learn something new every day. Thanks taxlady.


----------



## vitauta

i'm still trying to suss the bee gee's connection to pralines...to coffee...to stayin' alive...if there is one, taxy? help...?

I love nuts, hazelnuts most of all--love lindt's francais special collection of pralines. I thought it meant 'heavenly chocolates, artistically shaped, with nuts tucked in somewhere'....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey you Keurig-istas!  Went over to Green Mountain Coffee to tweak my auto-ship order and found a Keurig special.  Thought I'd let you all know just in case you didn't.  It's a "Buy 2 Brew Over Ice and get two free tumblers PLUS free shipping" deal. Hurry, offer while supply lasts!


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> Turns out my sister got a Keurig for Mother's Day and is experimenting. I offered her the Newmans for a test. I had it for a second time today and still don't like it so I'm willing to give it away. She mentioned a Gloria Jean coffee she really likes but I don't know which one.


I don't know if this works but my Mother said her Mother used to put a pinch of salt into the coffee pot to take away any bitterness.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> I don't know if this works but my Mother said her Mother used to put a pinch of salt into the coffee pot to take away any bitterness.


I remember people used to put a bit of egg shell in with the coffee grounds to absorb off flavours.


----------



## pacanis

I thought the egg shells helped settle the grounds.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I thought the egg shells helped settle the grounds.


That's probably all the egg shells do, but I knew people who figured it helped on filter coffee. I don't remember if I ever tried it. If I did, I must not have been impressed.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> I don't know if this works but my Mother said her Mother used to put a pinch of salt into the coffee pot to take away any bitterness.



This is true. I remember reading about this many years ago in an article about how different people taste things differently. Salt does reduce bitter flavors, and there's scientific proof!  

Does Salt in Coffee Reduce Bitterness?


----------



## Andy M.

I guess I'd have to add it to my cup.  The Keurig system makes no provision for the addition of salt.


----------



## taxlady

Portuguese coffee is renowned for being wonderful. Turns out that they have a lot of calcium in their water and this improves the taste of coffee. The same beans used in the same type of espresso maker doesn't make as good a coffee outside of Portugal as it does in Portugal.


----------



## CoffeyShopChris

Andy M. If you really wanted to put the salt in the Keurig system you could probably put in a pod. Close the lid, then open it back up before the hot water runs through it. There should be a small hole in the top of the pod. Simply sprinkle some salt in there then run the hot water. Just my .02


----------



## Andy M.

CoffeyShopChris said:


> Andy M. If you really wanted to put the salt in the Keurig system you could probably put in a pod. Close the lid, then open it back up before the hot water runs through it. There should be a small hole in the top of the pod. Simply sprinkle some salt in there then run the hot water. Just my .02



Thanks Chris.  I thought of that but decided a quick sprinkle in the cup was easier.


----------

